# Have a question about posting Qview



## shortend (Jul 4, 2011)

I was preparing a thread with a lot of Qview using Nikkon Transfer on my computer. I got a few images into it and got this message (A temporary error occured. Please retry your request.) I retried it and it seemed to work ok, then a couple of images later, I got the same message and was not able to transfer any more images.

I followed Beer-B-Q's tutorial and it looked like it was going to work just fine. Then it just seemed like I ran out of room to add any more. Could my (JPG 1000x800) images just be too large and take up too much memory? Is there a limit to how many images I can use on one post? I've noticed from time to time, someone has a thread that needs to be continued. I wonder if that's the problem. I have no idea how to change the size of my photos using Nikkon Transfer or any other format for that matter.

I don't have PhotoBucket, and from what I've gathered from reading some Qview threads, it can be a little tempermental at times.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

ShortEnd


----------



## meateater (Jul 4, 2011)

Thats the size I use for qview. Here's a tutorial for you. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/how-to-upload-images-to-the-new-smf-format


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 4, 2011)

Meateaters link is how I do it & it works well. The only drawback is it takes maybe 10 seconds to upload 1 photo.


----------



## shortend (Jul 4, 2011)

meateater said:


> Thats the size I use for qview. Here's a tutorial for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are the instructions that I used. The second part, for images located on my computer. It does take a little while for it to download and the image does appear in my post. The problem is, it will only allow me to post about 4-5 images, then the post appears to be full and won't allow me to add any more images.

Thanks,

ShortEnd


----------



## alelover (Jul 5, 2011)

I post 1024 x 768 images all the time. I did a Q-View last week that had over 70 pics. Are you uploading from the PC or from the camera?


----------



## shortend (Jul 5, 2011)

alelover said:


> I post 1024 x 768 images all the time. I did a Q-View last week that had over 70 pics. Are you uploading from the PC or from the camera?




I downloaded the pics from my camera to my PC, using Nikkon Transfer. (software came with the camera) Then I uploaded them to SMF from my PC. Wow, 70 pics! I gotta be doing something wrong. I just can't figure out what.

Thanks,

ShortEnd


----------

